# Replaced front passenger wheel bearing but still getting noise



## bpolidan (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I own a 2012 Cruze Eco 6 Speed. I noticed noise coming from the front wheels on my Cruze. The sound is only noticeable at +30 mph, and gets louder as speed increases. So I figured it was either a bad tire or wheel bearing.
I have relatively low quality tires, so the first thing I did was to visually inspect both front tires. No visible problems.


Next, I took the car through a "slalom test" on a windy road and noticed it louder on passenger side when under load (turning left). So I figured it was a bad wheel bearing. I found this part on Amazon: 

amazon.com/dp/B01N326CQA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_j-QQBb1V1ZDPN


I combed through the listing to see why this part was 1/5th the price of the alternative, but I couldn't find a difference (the part was sold by Amazon, stated to be new, and the exact same part number). So I bought and installed it today (along with new brake pads and rotors)
Unfortunately, the noise is still present. To try to determine if the issue was in the tires or the drivetrain, I jacked the car up and ran the car with both wheels off the ground up to 4th gear. I still hear the dang noise with the new bearing and hub assembly.


I'm trying to determine if the problem is from a "new," shitty replacement bearing, or if the noise could be coming from something else. Does anyone have any suggestions?
tl:dr Replaced a wheel bearing with a cheap part, now I'm trying to determine if its a bad part or something else.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

maybe a cv joint going out?


----------



## 19Blu68 (Jun 24, 2018)

I did the same thing and it was the other side ,, so ended up changing out both wheel bearings and all was well.. I was sure it was from pass. side but it was not it was the drivers side but could not tell.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

When the driver's side went out on the Ion, I couldn't tell what side it was. 
I jacked up the driver's front and put it in gear with the parking brake set and the other three wheels blocked. 
I could hear the noise inside the car. I got out to see if it was the wheel bearing or the axle, and I couldn't hear it with my head right next to the wheel. The wheel bearing didn't have any perceptible play in it when I rocked the wheel, but I replaced it anyway, figuring if it was the axle it would vary with engine torque and it didn't. 
The noise went away. 

It was my first experience with a noisy wheel bearing that didn't feel loose, and my first experience with a noisy wheel bearing that could be heard inside the car but not outside the car.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

What about swapping the front tires with each other or swapping the new wheel bearing to the other side?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sometimes, a bearing can start making noise before looseness kicks in. Wait long enough though. And the looseness will be evident. Really no need to swap sides. 

Tires, however. Would be worth investigating. They can make noise without evidence.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

so was it a wheel bearing? My front passenger wheel make noise when its cold cause some adaptive suspension is like that.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

For the cost, I would replace both bearings. Generally, they wear out about the same time. 

And if you want them to last, buy quality....just sayin'


----------

